# Ideal weight for mini lop



## Twiglet (May 12, 2014)

Could someone tell me if 2.1kg and 2.5kg is an ok weight for a mini lop. 

Thanks
Jill


----------



## whiskylollipop (May 12, 2014)

It seems a little light. But mini lops can vary in size, what you should look for is how bony or fatty they feel. You should be able to feel the spine easily, and just able to feel the ribs. If it's hard to feel bones, the bunny is too fat. If the bones feel sharp and tight, the skin can't move easily over the spine, the bun is too skinny.


----------



## thisisfliss (May 12, 2014)

What country are you in? I'm in the UK, Alfy is a mini lop and from what I gather they're smaller here? Vet said she should be around 2kg


----------



## MikeScone (May 12, 2014)

This is always confusing, and is a good reason to make sure you've got your location in your profile (which you do, Twiglet, thank you). 

The breed which is called "Mini Lop" in the UK is called "Holland Lop" here in the USA. The ARBA standard for Holland Lops says that the maximum weight is four pounds, which would be 1.8Kg - see http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f29/holland-lop-us-miniature-lop-uk-77866/ 

So, 2.1-2.5 Kg is anywhere from half a pound to a pound and a half over the maximum show weight - I'm not sure how that works out for pet rabbits, but it sounds a little overweight to me. Half a pound's not a huge amount, but a pound and a half on a four-pound rabbit's a fair bit. I'd ask your vet to evaluate the bunny and see if it's overweight or not.


----------



## Twiglet (May 12, 2014)

Hi there

Thank you for all your replies and advice. I am not sure if Lottie and Benji are mini or dwarf lops. :bunnysuit:

If anyone can let me know the difference I would be grateful. Benji was a rescued bun and Lottie I bought from someone who takes in rabbits. She was I only a baby bun when I got her but can't remember if she was advertised as a dwarf or mini lop. Lottie is heavier than Benji.

Many thanks

Jill


----------



## MikeScone (May 13, 2014)

Twiglet said:


> I am not sure if Lottie and Benji are mini or dwarf lops. If anyone can let me know the difference I would be grateful.



Our RO Rabbit Identification Key has pages for both types, which might help:

Holland (UK Miniature) Lop: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f29/holland-lop-us-miniature-lop-uk-77866/
Mini (UK Dwarf) Lop: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f29/mini-lop-us-dwarf-lop-uk-77878/

The biggest difference is size - Mini/Dwarf Lops are bigger than Holland/Miniature Lops.


----------



## stacvourak (May 13, 2014)

My Boo Boo Bunny Boy is about 5.5lbs or 2.5kg and I think that is considered normal weight! He is also loosing sooooo much fur! I brush him often and get clumps of fur every time!!!! I think it's the season..:happybunny:


----------



## Twiglet (May 13, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your help. I think they are miniature lops (UK) description. By the sound of it they are overweight. Have reduced their pellets to an egg cup each and increased their hay and green but only giving them fruit and carrot once a week. I noticed they were excreting a lot of caecotropes. Today they are pooing normally. So hope this helps.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (May 14, 2014)

A pure bred male mini lop should be no larger than 1.6kg and the does between 1.4-1.5kg from memory 2.5kg is to big!


----------

